# Female multifaciatus anus wastes away.



## Ryan349 (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello, I have a female multi suffering from some form of illness/parasite and I'm unsure of the treatment I should proceed with. I have removed her from the tank and took photos for help with diagnosis and am going to quarantine her in another tank and treat for ulcers and finrot.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!

So sorry for this fish and I don't think it will recover honestly so I would euthanize her.

Can you provide more detail of your tank set up including dimensions and any other fish in the tank?


----------



## Ryan349 (Mar 5, 2020)

I thought as much, it developed from a small red dot and within two days her entire anus was gone..

Shes housed in a 25 with 6 other multis, run and external canister and sponge filter on it and do 25% wc every 3 days.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How long has the tank been set up and do you have a test kit to check water quality?

I'm not sure if this was due to a parasite, an illness or just an injury but for now just monitor your other fish. I wouldn't treat with anything until you notice something with your other fish or if the store you bought them from has had a problem they are willing to share with you.

I haven't experienced parasites in any of my fish yet though I do usually buy fish from local hobbyists or club auctions.


----------



## Ryan349 (Mar 5, 2020)

It's been set up for 6 months, had no issues until now.. the other 6 (including one large fry) are doing great and displaying no symptoms so I'm really baffled.. I do and I have tested my nitrates, nitrite and ammonia and they're all within safe levels, I did get 2 new females recently so I assume I've added something to the tank, however the aforementioned females are healthy..


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks!

I will assume you have zero ammonia, zero nitrite and some level of nitrate above zero, correct? Are you using test strips or liquid reagent type test kit?


----------



## Ryan349 (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes a readable amount but safe, I am using a liquid drop test kit and the levels are better than my planted tank.


----------



## Ryan349 (Mar 5, 2020)

The female passed in the quarantine tank overnight.. RIP. Anyone go4 and ideas what could have caused it?


----------

